# Pure i-20 Digital iPod Dock Analog Output RMAA Measurements



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey guys, just wanted to post up a Rightmark Audio Analyzer test I ran on my Pure i-20 iPod Dock.

This dock takes the digital bits from the iDevice and sends it to it's own built in DAC. It also has a bit-perfect digital Toslink and Coax output that can be used instead the DAC. That digital output bypasses the iPod's DAC as well.

The output is rated at the standard home device voltage of ~2 volts RMS and seems to me to be right on. Even into a uncommonly low input impedance of 3.3K ohms.

Detail on how this type of testing works can be found in my iPhone test thread and in some source test thread in Erin's (ie bikinpunk) review forum. 

*Results:*






































































*Points:*

-You might notice that the noise results don't coincide with the numbers in Pure's product page. That is because this test is the results for when an actual CD file is playing and not that of a device just sitting there idle. This is why the performance can not be better then the "Perfect CD result" column. It is like this for ANY source that is not high resolution format capable. 

-The power supply used was the one that came with the device itself. A 7.5 volt DC wall wart verity. I plan to rerun the test when I find a decent quality isolated and regulated DC to DC converter that can power the i-20 in the car. That test will be run from a car battery and should tell you exactly how it will perform if properly installed in a car. 

-Also remember that the test was done at near 2 volts RMS output. Where as the iPhone results on my other page are at ~.9 volts. That gives you roughly 6dB greater output, which CAN BE a good thing when feeding a processor or amp directly. I say near 2 volts because the only parameter that is tested near that level is "THD" and that is at "-3dB" or 1.41 volts RMS when referenced to the 2 volts RMS max possible.


----------



## Ganderson (Mar 31, 2011)

Subscribed.

Really interesting product... cant wait to hear how the 12v conversion goes.

I could see using it with a dock extender like this: dockXtender: Dock Extender Cable for iPad, iPhone and iPod

What functions does the remote control?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ganderson said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Really interesting product... cant wait to hear how the 12v conversion goes.
> 
> ...


-Yup, that's how I plan to do it if I end up running it in a car. Dice Electronics makes a high quality dock (G2), which is perfect for this app since it can be configured as a pass through option on its dock connector. All you would have to do is plug in a cable you like the one you linked to the back of the dock and run it to the i-20 that would go mounted somewhere in the dash. Then you just a Toslink to the processor in the trunk (or RCA).

-The remote control has simple file navigation, standby option, and a digital master volume control. There's a big i-20 thread on head-fi that has pretty much all you'll want to know on it.

-Another option to this is HRT's iStreamer. That is more of a plain lineout out device that bypasses the DAC. No digital out, no volume control, no bas, no remote. Just a USB input for powering and charging and RCA outs. They should both sound the same. The iStreamer is twice as much IIRC.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

seems like it is the perfect dock if you want to use optical and still get video out of an ipad. Awesome write up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

Sub'd. I got a pioneer iB100ii for my 800prs and iphone 4 (may be too new to recognize the iOS) and wonder if this will be useful....


----------



## goodsound (Dec 15, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I plan to rerun the test when I find a decent quality isolated and regulated DC to DC converter..


Hi,
did you ever do the test with a different/better power supply ? Curious to know the results...


-


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

goodsound said:


> Hi,
> did you ever do the test with a different/better power supply ? Curious to know the results...
> 
> 
> -


Naw sorry, never got around to it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for doing the testing and sharing your results.


----------

